# Part of the police department hiring process



## Lord5855 (Dec 27, 2014)

My Question is if you get passed everything as part of the hiring process what kind of background checks do the police station check?? do they just check you CORI or do they check other things like a CARI check too?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Lord5855 said:


> My Question is if you get passed everything as part of the hiring process what kind of background checks do the police station check?? do they just check you CORI or do they check other things like a CARI check too?


I suspect you will get passed.


----------



## Lord5855 (Dec 27, 2014)

I was just wondering because my ex lied to the court and i got a harassment order on me!


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Let's hope they don't give you a grammar test...it's a bitch compared to them thar' harassment orders!


----------



## Lord5855 (Dec 27, 2014)

DNorth, post: 820818, member: 9029"]Let's hope they don't give you a grammar test...it's a bitch compared to them thar' harassment orders!
LMAO .....I had to leave the in-laws house so I had to type real quick......didn't know the grammar police would arrive!!


----------

